# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Hier zijn we weer ...

## missI

Na een hele tijd 'goed' geweest te zijn.
Nu weer terug bij af.
teveel gedronken op men ad pillekes waardoor dat de werking weg is.
wat nu?
al 2 x naar de huisarts geweest
en nu nieuwe pillen voorgeschreven gekregen...
cymbalta!
nu neem ik sipralexa (lexapro)
iemand soortgelijke ervaring of advies?

----------

